# Chromecast built-in not working



## RHC (Jan 1, 2022)

TiVo Community,

I'm hoping someone may have ideas/suggestions. I just installed my new Stream 4K and for the life of me, I can't get Chromecast built-in to work. Everything else works ok, my network is fine, I've tried both the 2.4 and 5 ghz channels, restarted the device...everything I can think of to try. I have 2 other Chromecasts on my network and they both work fine, but the Stream 4K doesn't show up as an option in Google Home or in any apps. Frustrating because I really like the Stream 4K. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Try going into settings, go to system apps, find chromecast and uninstall updates. I did this and it worked for me on my TiVo 4k


----------

